# What is going on?



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yesterday I got locked out of the forum. The AI said my password and/or user name was no good. MANY attempts at ‘password reset’ all failed. This morning a new temporary password allowed me in to post this, but when trying to change to a new password I can actually remember , the site AI tells me the temp password they just issued isn’t correct. So what the hell is going on? We have already lost plenty of members. If this crap continues PF is going to lose another one. This site worked just fine before the new owners took over. PLEASE FIX THESE LOG IN PROBLEMS!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

lots of bloatware here, bloatware = info = tracking = $$$$


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

............


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

After a whole lot of screwing around, I can finally log in. I know I tried resetting my password at least a dozen times between yesterday and this morning. I still don’t really understand what I did to get back in........... just finally it worked! So looks like you guys and gals will have to continue to put up with my nonsense for a while longer. :glasses:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Post your problems here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Post your problems here.


Good idea, care to inform the OP how to do that when he can't log in ??


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow! I posted a thread in the wrong sub-forum. Jeez, please forgive my unforgivable ignorance. How bout I repent by by opening up one of my wrists and bleeding out a pint or two as penance for my mortal sin?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yesterday I got locked out of the forum. The AI said my password and/or user name was no good. MANY attempts at 'password reset' all failed.


I'm glad you posted this issue. Over the past few days I have been "rejected," both here and in my old forum. My guess is that this isn't an issue of the forums themselves, but perhaps on how our providers had trouble getting a signal to us.

As of this morning, everything was fast and clear.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I'm glad you posted this issue. Over the past few days I have been "rejected," both here and in my old forum. My guess is that this isn't an issue of the forums themselves, but perhaps on how our providers had trouble getting a signal to us.
> 
> As of this morning, everything was fast and clear.


They opened up your cage again? Must need some sun, low on vitamin D eh!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> After a whole lot of screwing around, I can finally log in. I know I tried resetting my password at least a dozen times between yesterday and this morning. I still don't really understand what I did to get back in........... just finally it worked! So looks like you guys and gals will have to continue to put up with my nonsense for a while longer. :glasses:


Glad you made it back!

This platform is old, has issues and needs to be replaced. There are better options out there, now, but I'd bet they aren't cheap.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Good idea, care to inform the OP how to do that when he can't log in ??


The same way he posted *THIS* thread.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Glad you made it back!
> 
> This platform is old, has issues and needs to be replaced. There are better options out there, now, but I'd bet they aren't cheap.


If you're going to fix anything, fix THIS:

There is no way to click "like" or see "likes" on ANY post unless you're in Full Screen Mode (which is possible on a phone, but sux).
So...all you Mobile or Mobile Version users who think some posts, yours and others', are not 'liked' - you're wrong. 
I dont know about Tap-a-Talk.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> If you're going to fix anything, fix THIS:
> 
> There is no way to click "like" or see "likes" on ANY post unless you're in Full Screen Mode (which is possible on a phone, but sux).
> So...all you Mobile or Mobile Version users who think some posts, yours and others', are not 'liked' - you're wrong.
> I dont know about Tap-a-Talk.


I can't fix anything and you know that. I'm just a simple moderator. I'm not an admin or a programmer.

I only use full screen, by the way. I think the enhanced view bites.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

And we do this shit for free LOL "Life of a Moderator"


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I can't fix anything and you know that. I'm just a simple moderator. I'm not an admin or a programmer.
> 
> I only use full screen, by the way. I think the enhanced view bites.


It does bite - and wants to take over. Even when I log in on phone in Full Screen...by the 2nd or 3rd click it switches. 
No more phone for me though. PC only. 
Sheesh - I know you cant fix anything, I was just putting this out there for others to know about not seeing 'likes' or having a 'like button'. 
You been jumped on a lot lately? I wasn't jumpin; no need for defensiveness here.
I'll be more careful with my words. :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> It does bite - and wants to take over. Even when I log in on phone in Full Screen...by the 2nd or 3rd click it switches.
> No more phone for me though. PC only.
> Sheesh - I know you cant fix anything, I was just putting this out there for others to know about not seeing 'likes' or having a 'like button'.
> You been jumped on a lot lately? I wasn't jumpin; no need for defensiveness here.
> I'll be more careful with my words. :vs_wave:


I was also putting that out there for others to know. I'm typing succinctly as possible because I'm using my phone. Still need to go and get another cheap chrome book.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> It does bite - and wants to take over. Even when I log in on phone in Full Screen...by the 2nd or 3rd click it switches.
> No more phone for me though. PC only.
> Sheesh - I know you cant fix anything, I was just putting this out there for others to know about not seeing 'likes' or having a 'like button'.
> You been jumped on a lot lately? I wasn't jumpin; no need for defensiveness here.
> I'll be more careful with my words. :vs_wave:


I use Android full screen on PF and OTP no issues I just say no to enhanced mobile view baloney One time then the cookies remember my settings.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was also putting that out there for others to know. I'm typing *succinctly* as possible because I'm using my phone. Still need to go and get another cheap chrome book.


Hey go easy on the big words did you forget who yer dealing wit here?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I get it that this site is old. But I’ll go along for months with no problems, and then for no apparent reason the site rejects my login information. I have no idea why. This has happened several times and yesterday’s episode was the worst. I managed to get in once and started this thread to maybe get some help from admin. Then I got locked out again and I have no freakin idea what I did different to finally get back in and get the stupid AI to accept my login credentials. But all good for now.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I get it that this site is old. But I'll go along for months with no problems, and then for no apparent reason the site rejects my login information. I have no idea why. This has happened several times and yesterday's episode was the worst. I managed to get in once and started this thread to maybe get some help from admin. Then I got locked out again and I have no freakin idea what I did different to finally get back in and get the stupid AI to accept my login credentials. But all good for now.


Whats an AI?

My browsers remember all passwords for the forums I visit. Is it possible your browser screwed you and not the the site?

I haven't had any issues logging in anywhere since way back when PF went to the new super duper Password system that is currently in place.

I use multiple devices too such as phone and laptop no issue for me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been locked out more than a few times. Most of the time I just disappear and wine elsewhere about it. Sometimes I rant.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I've been locked out more than a few times. Most of the time I just disappear and wine elsewhere about it. Sometimes I rant.


You prolly fat fingered yer password didn't ya tell the truth LOL!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

AI...... artificial intelligence. Thats just what I call these programs. Probably not the correct term but I don’t know what else to call em.
And yes, my ipad usually remembers all my logins and they were still there (unchanged) when I checked. But oddly, now that I did finally change my password here, my ipad isn’t asking me if I want it to remember the new login............. my ipad hates me!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

If one person is having an issue, it is a good chance the issue is on your end... not on the site. I suggest going into your browser & clearing browsing data, to include pages, images, files, cookies... everything. Understand that your device stores all sorts of data & pages, to speed up your browser. That is very helpful but when something goes wrong, you start getting screwy results. So just clear it all, restart, re-input passwords, etc. & see if that helps.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

When you say clear the browser data, do you mean the browsing history and/or something else?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> When you say clear the browser data, do you mean the browsing history and/or something else?


In Chrome, it is called browsing data. Included in that data is browsing history, cookies, cache, etc. You can Google how to clear your specific browser and you should get some instruction.

If you need help, just state what browser you are using.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

******* said:


> In Chrome, it is called browsing data. Included in that data is browsing history, cookies, cache, etc. You can Google how to clear your specific browser and you should get some instruction.
> 
> If you need help, just state what browser you are using.


I actually use four browers. Firefox, Chrome, Edge, and Avast.
It never hurts to be over prepared.

Besides doing the disc cleanup every day, I also check defrag even though I have that set to perform automatically.

On a regular basis, on each browser, I go into "stettings", scroll down the menu and select "advanced stettings." When that menu opens you will see an option to clear the cache.
This will clean up a lot of junk that affects browser performance.
Most browsers have three little dots at the extreme right side of the tool bar. You will find settings there.

I am NOT a computer guru by any stretch of the imagination. I have just learned this over the years, as I have experienced problems and been instructed by others


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> They opened up your cage again? Must need some sun, low on vitamin D eh!


'Rider, I hope even you can forgive a biker who just bent a mental 'push rod.' I had to find some quieter place, and I buried myself in work--one, to get the work out for a permanent retirement, and two, to prove to myself I could still face the world. The Australians have a similar idea, they call it "a walk-about." This is when a friend of relative just cannot cope with the people he loves, and they send him to "the outback." He learns about himself--and the damage he has done.

I had seen this in my friends. They would sit by themselves on a barstool, and stare off into space as the weight of their past crushed them. One of these old bikers did 18 months. I thought I would see sadness as he returned, but instead I saw a smile on the changed man!

I realized I had to face you all. I should have done that decades ago.--Chico


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> 'Rider, I hope even you can forgive a biker who just bent a mental 'push rod.' I had to find some quieter place, and I buried myself in work--one, to get the work out for a permanent retirement, and two, to prove to myself I could still face the world. The Australians have a similar idea, they call it "a walk-about." This is when a friend of relative just cannot cope with the people he loves, and they send him to "the outback." He learns about himself--and the damage he has done.
> 
> I had seen this in my friends. They would sit by themselves on a barstool, and stare off into space as the weight of their past crushed them. One of these old bikers did 18 months. I thought I would see sadness as he returned, but instead I saw a smile on the changed man!
> 
> I realized I had to face you all. I should have done that decades ago.--Chico


Most everyone bends a rod from time to time. Making repairs is what is important.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Most everyone bends a rod from time to time. Making repairs is what is important.


It's just that some people don't know their rods are bent and continue driving. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's just that some people don't know their rods are bent and continue driving. :tango_face_wink:


Leave me out of this!:vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> They opened up your cage again? Must need some sun, low on vitamin D eh!


Tourist is OK.
We ALL have idiosyncrasies.

In all of human history there has only been one perfect person.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Tourist is OK.
> We ALL have idiosyncrasies.
> 
> In all of human history there has only been one perfect person.


This place reminds me of work. We're dysfunctional but we get the job done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> 'Rider, I hope even you can forgive a biker who just bent a mental 'push rod.' I had to find some quieter place, and I buried myself in work--one, to get the work out for a permanent retirement, and two, to prove to myself I could still face the world. The Australians have a similar idea, they call it "a walk-about." This is when a friend of relative just cannot cope with the people he loves, and they send him to "the outback." He learns about himself--and the damage he has done.
> 
> I had seen this in my friends. They would sit by themselves on a barstool, and stare off into space as the weight of their past crushed them. One of these old bikers did 18 months. I thought I would see sadness as he returned, but instead I saw a smile on the changed man!
> 
> I realized I had to face you all. I should have done that decades ago.--Chico


:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Of all dang places, I've been kicked off of Backyard Chickens dot com 3 times this year. 

Who gets booted from Backyard Chickens? 

Well, apparently I do. Allow me to set the scene.

A while back there was a thread on Backyard Chickens that caught my eye, I don't even remember the title of the thread. But I checked it out and lo and freakin' behold, it was a LGBTQ thread about raising chickens! I shit you not.

So, normal people were getting in trouble for posting on this *** thread and most of it was people just trying to be nice but the Militant Queers would shame them and they would apologize and leave and suck up to the mentally ill boo-foo'ers.

Well one Friday nite I got knee deep into some good whisky and introduced myself as a Big Ass Country Fried Gun Loving Jesus Worshippin' married to the same Girly-Girly for decades and father of conservative young working men!

The Militant Queers went off on me...ON A FREAKIN BACKYARD CHICKEN WEBSITE! What the hell?

Anyway, I got put in the penalty box. 

But I learned something...The World Has Indeed Done Gone CRAZY!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> 'Rider, I hope even you can forgive a biker who just bent a mental 'push rod.' I had to find some quieter place, and I buried myself in work--one, to get the work out for a permanent retirement, and two, to prove to myself I could still face the world. The Australians have a similar idea, they call it "a walk-about." This is when a friend of relative just cannot cope with the people he loves, and they send him to "the outback." He learns about himself--and the damage he has done.
> 
> I had seen this in my friends. They would sit by themselves on a barstool, and stare off into space as the weight of their past crushed them. One of these old bikers did 18 months. I thought I would see sadness as he returned, but instead I saw a smile on the changed man!
> 
> I realized I had to face you all. I should have done that decades ago.--Chico


 Roger that! Yup even as perfect as I am ... my geyser blows every 45 days or so. Welcome back CC Rider.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Of all dang places, I've been kicked off of Backyard Chickens dot com 3 times this year.
> 
> Who gets booted from Backyard Chickens?
> 
> ...


You don't have to worry about that, here.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> You don't have to worry about that, here.


Hahahaha I damn near drowned as I spilled my drink all over me and it ran out my nose! Ha wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Hahahaha I damn near drowned as I spilled my drink all over me and it ran out my nose! Ha wouldn't have it any other way!


Oh, he's always standing on banana peels. That I haven't had the pleasure of sending him to the cooler in a long time amazes me. 
He will not get tossed in the cooler for standing against a Rainbow mob, though. I'd be in the fray with him and you and others and an admin would have to ban us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If y'all knew what Denton and I do quietly behind the scenes to save your heathen butts, you'd buy us both a cup of coffee.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If y'all knew what Denton and I do quietly behind the scenes to save your heathen butts, you'd buy us both a cup of coffee.


Yeah, and none of that commie crap!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If y'all knew what Denton and I do quietly behind the scenes to save your heathen butts, you'd buy us both a cup of coffee.


Yes sir you both have brought a few us back from the ostracized several times. But it was worth your efforts right?:vs_laugh: :vs_cool:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If y'all knew what Denton and I do quietly behind the scenes to save your heathen butts, you'd buy us both a cup of coffee.


I've been a mod on other forums in the past, so actually I do know 'what goes on behind closed doors". And a cup of joe won't do it.... but maybe a sixpack.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've been a mod on other forums in the past, so actually I do know 'what goes on behind closed doors". And a cup of joe won't do it.... but maybe a sixpack.


RPD checks the app he installed on his phone, and sees that it's been 5,723 days since his last drink.
Coffee is just fine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> RPD checks the app he installed on his phone, and sees that it's been 5,723 days since his last drink.
> Coffee is just fine.


15.68 years. That's wonderful!

The best thing about experiencing drunkenness is being able to appreciate experiencing waking up feeling good and drinking coffee for its own value and not for survival.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Glad you made it back!
> 
> This platform is old, has issues and needs to be replaced. There are better options out there, now, but I'd bet they aren't cheap.


 We are doing fine. No need to switch to one controlled by google even more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We are doing fine. No need to switch to one controlled by google even more.


 Controlled by Google?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We are doing fine. No need to switch to one controlled by google even more.


This place isn't controlled by Google and it wouldn't be if we had a more modern platform. 
Google sends out "crawlers" to find and list sites. It's "control" doesn't take into consideration what platform a site uses. It prioritizes by content, nowadays. Doubt we'll ever make the first page of someone's Google search, no matter the platform.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> This place isn't controlled by Google and it wouldn't be if we had a more modern platform.
> Google sends out "crawlers" to find and list sites. It's "control" doesn't take into consideration what platform a site uses. It prioritizes by content, nowadays. Doubt we'll ever make the first page of someone's Google search, no matter the platform.


Just did a search for prepper forums and this one was the first that came up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just did a search for prepper forums and this one was the first that came up.


I'm talking about a specific topic search. Furthermore, your device knows your sites. Were you a nonmember searching for something we are talking about, things would be different. If that's not the case, it's because we aren't big enough to be on Google's radar.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I might have this saying wrong, " when alcoholics wake up thats the best they'll feel all day" Believe it or not, never made note of when I quit, know its been about a year and a half. Feels damn good!!

WAY TO GO RPD!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I might have this saying wrong, " when alcoholics wake up thats the best they'll feel all day" Believe it or not, never made note of when I quit, know its been about a year and a half. Feels damn good!!
> 
> WAY TO GO RPD!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess I really messed that one up.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm talking about a specific topic search. Furthermore, your device knows your sites. Were you a nonmember searching for something we are talking about, things would be different. If that's not the case, it's because we aren't big enough to be on Google's radar.


Yeah, individual stuff doesn't come up. I did a full history and cookie removal about two hours ago. Had to sign back in. Typed in "prepper forums" and you guy were 1st in line.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If y'all knew what Denton and I do quietly behind the scenes to save your heathen butts, you'd buy us both a cup of coffee.


A Cup of Coffee!..............I'm figuring I need to buy you both a dang STARBUCKS Franchise!!!!!!

:vs_shake:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> A Cup of Coffee!..............I'm figuring I need to buy you both a dang STARBUCKS Franchise!!!!!!
> 
> :vs_shake:


Didn't I specially say no commie coffee?!?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> 15.68 years. That's wonderful!
> 
> The best thing about experiencing drunkenness is being able to appreciate experiencing waking up feeling good and drinking coffee for its own value and not for survival.


Sober since January 2, 2005 through the Grace of God, the Twelve Steps, and the fellowship of Alcoholics Anonymous.
I am one of the 10% of humanity that can not safely consume alcohol.
It is what it is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I might have this saying wrong, " when alcoholics wake up thats the best they'll feel all day" Believe it or not, never made note of when I quit, know its been about a year and a half. Feels damn good!!
> 
> WAY TO GO RPD!!!


It sure beats waking up, immediately lighting up a Camel unfiltered, and having to gag down a shot of Jim Beam to try to stop the shakes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Didn't I specially say no commie coffee?!?


More like I owe you and @rice paddy daddy a Bullet Coffee Franchise


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sober since January 2, 2005 through the Grace of God, the Twelve Steps, and the fellowship of Alcoholics Anonymous.
> I am one of the 10% of humanity that can not safely consume alcohol.
> It is what it is.


For those who don't know, an alcoholic can go decades without a drink only to be thrown back into hell by consuming one drink. The change is physical and not mental, and the body never forgets. Never. 
Furthermore, once that physical change happens, any child produced by the alcoholic can become an alcoholic after just one drink.

Yet, pot is illegal.

Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> More like I owe you and @rice paddy daddy a Bullet Coffee Franchise
> 
> View attachment 108189


I'll quit my very good job and run that shop.

I'll work on helicopters on the side as a hobby.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Yet, pot is illegal.
> 
> Be safe, everyone.


Not here. One can buy it over the counter at any corner store. Medical or recreational usage. Not my thing, I prefer tobacco and coffee... and a bourbon in the evening. But I'm glad the government can no longer dictate the choices of free men and women. Funny thing: once it was legalized, the very same people who smoked weed still do. The very same people who prefer alcohol, smokes, or coffee still do. Nothing changed. Except incarceration of free men.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> For those who don't know, an alcoholic can go decades without a drink only to be thrown back into hell by consuming one drink. The change is physical and not mental, and the body never forgets. Never.
> Furthermore, once that physical change happens, *any child produced by the alcoholic can become an alcoholic after just one drink.
> *
> Yet, pot is illegal.
> ...


Sadly, I can attest to that perfect statement . . . my biological father was a stone headed drunk . . . lost the single best job in the steel mill in Mansfield Ohio during WW2 because of a hangover and was too messed up to even call in. Fired him on the spot the next day.

He fathered 3 boys . . . 2 girls . . . 2 of the boys died of alcoholic liver poisoning . . . both of the girls got messed up with their drinking but did finally quit . . . I'm the one God blessed back in 1975 . . . gave me the strength to say no . . . been saying no ever since. It was a 10 year journey for me that like Denton said . . . started with that first drink of hard stuff. Old senior petty officer introduced me to Johnny Walker Red Label . . . and it was down hill from there.

Kinda funny what RPD said . . . as I too used to do the unfiltered Camel routine . . . and Jim Beam was also in the cupboard . . . and used as a crutch as well.

Just a side note . . . anyone on here who is trying to quit . . . don't give up the fight . . . it is so wonderfully worth it . . . I can walk past the stuff now . . . smile . . . and go on with my life . . . and with effort you can get there yourself . . . it is a one day at a time . . . sometimes one hour at a time . . . battle . . . and it is a battle . . . but you can win. Many of us on here are living testimonials to God's saving and keeping grace.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I gave up drinking maybe 4 or 5 years ago. Don’t know. I never marked the date, but I vividly remember the exact moment I made the decision. Saturday I attended a wedding where the champagne toasts were flowing freely. I did all my toasting with diet coke. It’s a struggle, but quitting was one of the best moves I ever made.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Yep, my father was a drunk. Of his 3 kids, my brother is a drunk & my sister was hooked on drugs in her youth. I thankfully have had no desire for drugs or liquor. I'll drink a beer every so often. Haven't had one in months. Tried to learn to drink bourbon, as it seems manly, but I just don't care for the taste. I prefer to drink green tea.  I can't stand the smell or taste of coffee.


----------

